# mortises for 2 inch stock



## joe carter (May 8, 2005)

i just purchased the 7 inch plate and the mortising kit work ok. however im making a table that has 2 inch legs and i dont want the mortise in the center. the jig i made for the 3/4 will not let you shim enough to get the mortise where i want it,do i make a wider jig


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

joe carter said:


> i just purchased the 7 inch plate and the mortising kit work ok. however im making a table that has 2 inch legs and i dont want the mortise in the center. the jig i made for the 3/4 will not let you shim enough to get the mortise where i want it,do i make a wider jig


Make a simple jig that will place the Mortice where ever you want it to be
Tom


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

The way to cut mortices off center is to add temporary stock to the side that the mortice will be close to. Adding an inch to one side of a 2 inch Leg would offset by 1/2" toward the out side of the 2" leg. Further shimming on one side of the leg will result in 1/2 the thickness of the shim toward the outside of the leg. 

Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------

